# Thank God for Arlen Specter



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/04/27/ ... topstories

At least one person is trying to hold this administration accountable for it's actions.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, he also voted not to impeach Clinton, he's good at acountability :eyeroll: RINO


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Perfect example of a good Republican gone bad...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Going bad is holding the president's feet to the fire to ensure that they don't abuse their power? If that is bad I don't want to be good.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

MT, if that is the case, should he not have voted to impeach Clinton? Talk about a double standard. :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

It's all abouts the VOTES, a Rep. don't last long in office in LIBERAL PA. unless he bows to the liberals. Didn't Clinton,Gore and Kerry ALL win PA in the elections? :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

faithsdave said:


> MT, if that is the case, should he not have voted to impeach Clinton? Talk about a double standard. :eyeroll:


Somehow I feel that my rights are more threatened by a warrantless wiretapping program that listens to Ameircan phone calls than a president who lies about getting a BJ.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> Somehow I feel that my rights are more threatened by a warrantless wiretapping program that listens to Ameircan phone calls than a president who lies about getting a BJ


Actually I feel safer with a president doing what it takes to catch terrorist, than one that is only worried about getting a BJ.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Actually I feel safer with a president doing what it takes to catch terrorist, than one that is only worried about getting a BJ.


Why does catching terrorists require quashing my right to privacy when the power to wiretap was already there? Educate yourself about these issues before you begin spewing diatribe.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> Educate yourself about these issues before you begin spewing diatribe.


 Dont be jealous because my logic is far smarter than anything you can look up on CNN..


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Spector is on C-SAPN right now debunking just about everything said in the CNN report. So much for reliable reporting.....


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

k:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Spector is on C-SAPN right now debunking just about everything said in the CNN report. So much for reliable reporting.....


Have any links? CSPAN is covering a Muslim speech and an economic committee meeting right now.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> :
> Spector is on C-SAPN right now debunking just about everything said in the CNN report. So much for reliable reporting.....
> 
> Have any links?


Try the TV Dumb A$$


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the link is your TV remote if I understand Gohon.

Also, MT I don't think your privacy or rights are being violated. You are not a terrorist, and I will bet dollars to dimes you don't have terrorists calling you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Also, MT I don't think your privacy or rights are being violated. You are not a terrorist, and I will bet dollars to dimes you don't have terrorists calling you.


The problem isn't how it is being applied now, but the possibilties that it open up the in the future. How long before the capacity to wiretap without a warrant is exploited to listen to political opponents? With no oversight, we will never know. We have checks and balances for a good reason.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you don't like it don't just say Bush is a criminal, because he was given that authority. If you want him to stop elect representatives that will remove the authority. I doubt any politician will touch that, but put your anger in the correct perspective.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> If you don't like it don't just say Bush is a criminal, because he was given that authority. If you want him to stop elect representatives that will remove the authority. I doubt any politician will touch that, but put your anger in the correct perspective.


No one is really certain if it is legal or not. It is certainly anything but clear.

I will certainly vote for representatives that will give this program a thorough look and take the appropriate action if it is in fact illegal. This however takes time, and it is certainly not right to have an illegal program listening to American citizens, violating their civil rights for any length of time.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well C-Span now has something called "May 1st Immigration Boycott" on the air. Maybe they will replay the Spector news conference later. What Spector said and I'm paraphrasing is he had talked to the President personally and informed him that he would bring to the floor a discussion or whether the President has the inherent authority for the NSA program. Spector went on to say that he didn't know if the President had this authority or not that he may very well be within his rights under article 2, but he wanted to know if that was the case or not. Spector then said if it is decided that the President does not have this authority then present funding should be with held and new legislation should be introduced to give him the authority with funding. When asked about all the cosponsors as reported, Spector said not only were there no cosponsors but he hadn't even submitted a request for cosponsors and didn't want any. He did say one Senator had told him if he requested cosponsors he would consider it. CNN couldn't have twisted the facts any more if they tried.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

CNN reported precisely what Specter said. What parts have been distorted in any way? You guys must have not been any fun on the playground as kids, you cry foul whenever you are unhappy. You are like the little boy that cried wolf, and frankly the villagers are starting to ignore your calls.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

MT, sounds like you are the one crying foul, and we should all start ignoring
your calls.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> What parts have been distorted in any way


I just told you and this was from Spector himself standing at a podium, not some flunky news editor from CNN. Your denial is nauseating.......


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

No he just condescending and ignorant!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

k:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I just told you and this was from Spector himself standing at a podium, not some flunky news editor from CNN. Your denial is nauseating.......


I asked you which parts have been modified or distorted in any way. You reply by saying that my source is poor. If you don't have any evidence your claim is just crying wolf.


----------

